# Martin Shadow Cat



## kwaichang (May 8, 2009)

Looking to replace my ol' 97 Scepter with a new Shadow Cat. I'm only interested in a Martin product. Thanks for your input!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

The Shadowcat is the most accurate bow I have had. I shot more 300's with it this year than I have in the last 7 years combined. Very smooth draw cycle, with little if any hand shock. 
You will be happy with this bow. :thumb:


----------

